# Vibra plate.



## Barrogill (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm physically disabled, wheelchair user, so walking, cycling etc are not possible. My husband uses a vibration plate from Ideal World. It really gives muscles a work out and increases heart rate. I wonder if anyone else is using vibration technology to help with weight loss and exercise?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2021)

Barrogill said:


> I'm physically disabled, wheelchair user, so walking, cycling etc are not possible. My husband uses a vibration plate from Ideal World. It really gives muscles a work out and increases heart rate. I wonder if anyone else is using vibration technology to help with weight loss and exercise?



I‘ve used one for more than a decade. It’s a proper full size machine not just a plate. I think it’s really good for circulation, unknotting the muscles and keeping cellulite down. However, unless some pretty strenuous exercises are done on there, I don’t think it impacts weight loss at all. It certainly doesn’t give a cardio work out without some tailored exercises. It helps my arthritis however and I find mine beneficial in a limited way.


----------

